

Ask HN: Is HN user interface ever going to be updated/improved? - aves


======
iends
I use [http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/hn-
special/](http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/hn-special/) because it has a
better interface and infinite scrolling.

~~~
bgar
I just installed it, it does look better.

------
enderpender
It is taking some time for to get used to it, but it is simple (ok, it is
ugly) and seems to work...

and harckers are not handsome anymore...

------
kirillzubovsky
If it's not broken, don't fix it.

------
sdaityari
I think old is gold!

------
IncludeSecurity
Hey HN here is a link to the tech details:
[http://blog.includesecurity.com/2014/02/how-i-was-able-to-
tr...](http://blog.includesecurity.com/2014/02/how-i-was-able-to-track-
location-of-any.html)

